# tarpon



## mackdaddy06 (Nov 16, 2007)

Does anyone know any good places in port st joe for tarpon fishing?


----------



## D.O.A FREAK (Apr 25, 2009)

ya just look for birds diving and bloody water and bait pods and tarpon rolling


----------



## obigwilliso (Feb 26, 2008)

You wouldnt be able to catch them even if they were trying to eat the boat you were in.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *obigwilliso (7/21/2009)*You wouldnt be able to catch them even if they were trying to eat the boat you were in.


Huh?


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Indian Pass on an outgoing tide


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

We threw live baits at 200+ today at crooked island pass... no biters:banghead


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *John B. (7/21/2009)*We threw live baits at 200+ today at crooked island pass... no biters:banghead


Who is "we" and how were you guys fishing?


----------



## JLMass (Oct 1, 2007)

they in panama city


----------

